# Zoomed Mopani wood oozing sap?!



## rico1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought a medium piece of Zoomed mopani from my local petco. I filled a bucket with boiling water and dropped the mopani in. Next morning when I took out the wood I noticed beads of what appears to be sap!:icon_eek: Theyre sticky just like sap. I know pine sap in an aquarium is unsafe but this mopani wood it's supposed to be aquarium safe. Please comment, give advice.

I was wondering if someone else has had this occur with any aquarium wood. The wood is going into a shrimp tank but I want to make sure the sap in the wood is normal/safe before I kill my shrimp. 

I emailed zoomed but I have not received a response yet. I will post their statement as soon as I get it so you guys can see what they say...
I added some pics of the beads of sap they are a little tough to spot in one of pics.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

That must be a piece of wood that was recently harvested and didn't have enough time to dry out. For example, when I chop firewood I let it sit outside for a year before burning it. I think you should try baking it in the oven at a low temperature for a few hours.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

A friend had this problem and called them or emailed Zoomed, they replaced it, refunded the money and paid to have it shipped back to them to inspect it and see what the problem was. They don't put up with bad wood, they have really good customer service so I would call or email them with the pictures. They will more than likely fix it for you.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

WestHaven said:


> That must be a piece of wood that was recently harvested and didn't have enough time to dry out. For example, when I chop firewood I let it sit outside for a year before burning it. I think you should try baking it in the oven at a low temperature for a few hours.



saps are highly flammable. I would do this with caution.


----------



## rico1 (Jul 11, 2013)

@ Jeffww Thanks for the tip, I did bake the wood for an hour and kept an eyer on it to make sure it didn't catch on fire. The sap seemed to melt and then dissapear from the places I observed. I did email Zoomed and this is what they said: 

Thank you for contacting us. I have worked with the Mopani Wood here and have never heard of sap in this wood.[censored] This is not “fresh” wood that has been cut; it is root wood (that does not have bark) that is naturally cured in the sun prior to being collected. This wood has the ability to create such a favorable environment in aquatic habitats that bacteria and fungus (most commonly harmless) may flourish.[censored] A slimy looking material may appear to “ooze” from the wood, however it usually is not any organism that is introduced by the wood that you see, just a population that “likes” the environment created by it.[censored] As stated, the “slime” is most likely harmless.[censored] The wood may be washed with hot water and scrubbed to remove the bloom, however this may not prevent it from re-occurring. Please let me know if you have any further questions.

[censored]Kind Regards,

Jennifer Shamblin
Customer Service

I hope to get another response. I emailed them pictures but I have not received an answer


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I think they thought it was water mold or something which is very common on new wood. But what you showed didn't really look like it. hmm.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

I've seen the slime lots of times. That looks different. Take it back to Petco in my opinion.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would take it back and get a refund/exchange and maybe try another piece. after all they should take it back since it is "defective"


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to laugh when I see this, "the “slime” is most likely harmless."

After all, it won't be THEIR aquapets it may kill...


----------



## rico1 (Jul 11, 2013)

UPDATE: Since I recieved no response I called Zoomed today. I was asked to provide a picture of the reciept, pictures of the wood showing the sap and address information. They said they would review the pictures and then send me a replacement(yay!) because a hardwood should not be secreting sap. Now im going to wait and see if I get another response or my replacement piece. I guess its better to call that way you get someone who knows what theyre talking about

Oh and thanks a lot you guys! All of you were helpful!


----------

